# Commie Kerry signs U.N arms resilution



## Bossman (Jan 22, 2014)

Am I the only one who noticed this? Are is the one that people say it don't effect ME.
All I can say is Not Yet.
If this is in wrong place sorry.please move to right place.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Do you know a fool that voted for Obama. Have you shunned all such people? If not you are as big of a fool as they are.


----------



## Bossman (Jan 22, 2014)

And what dose that mean? You Know no one who voted for O then you must stay in the house a lot. And no I don't hang out with them.
Have a great day.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes I understand we would all be so much better off if we voted for the guy with his name on an AWB who implemented the model for Obamacare. After all he has an R next to his name just like the guy who brought in the Patriot Act, but that R makes all the difference right guys?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kerry signed the UN Arms Treaty months ago.
It will never take effect unless it is ratified by the Senate.
Therefore, do not vote for any Democrat, or RINO, for Senate. Or House of Representatives.
A conservative President in 2016 can kill the treaty that Kerry signed. Therefore, you must not vote for the Hildabeast in 2016 either.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

I am not voting for anyone who is currenrtly occuppying a seat in government, it is time to clean house of all of the crooks.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

When the day comes and it will come, that you will be required to turn all firearms in or be arrest or even kill. I know a lot of people say that they will have to take it from me and they will. Now for me, I am getting to old to end up in some camp waiting for my day to come like when it happen during the Nazi days. So I plan to fight as long as God gives me the strengh too. It is not because I am brave, its because I am scary of what will be coming. This way I died or live on my terms.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Old Man said:


> When the day comes and it will come, that you will be required to turn all firearms in or be arrest or even kill. I know a lot of people say that they will have to take it from me and they will. Now for me, I am getting to old to end up in some camp waiting for my day to come like when it happen during the Nazi days. So I plan to fight as long as God gives me the strengh too. It is not because I am brave, its because I am scary of what will be coming. This way I died or live on my terms.


We all need to watch what is going to happen in Connecticut. Less than 10% (estimated) of "assault weapon" owners sheepled on down to the local police department to register their guns and magazines. Officials are beginning to bluster and get threatening. This very may well be the spark.
Liberal politicians, and liberals in general, need to remember history. The opening shots of the American Revolution were fired over gun control, when the Redcoats marched out of Boston to confiscate Patriot arms and powder.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Is anyone surprised by what kerry did or is any one surprised by what nobama does. They are what they are. Only two ways to change what is happening to this country, the ballot box or the cartridge box and the ballot box is failing. There is no other country that offers what America did a few years ago so there is no where to run/go for Freedom loving American citizens, but the anti American liberal can go to any third rate country and feel at home, maybe they should leave now so America can still be saved. Those that feel my view to be to extreme may not be the freedom loving Americans they thought they where!


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

"Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it,"


----------



## Bossman (Jan 22, 2014)

I feel better knowing most so far feel the same as I do, At first I thought I must be nuts.
I know it takes a 2/3 vote in senate but could O just sign an executive order.
Because neither party would man up and oppose him.


I will die on my feet before I live on my Knees. {unless I'm talking to the Lord of course }


----------



## troyp47000 (Nov 13, 2013)

voting for almost anyone of the crooks is like asking, "what would you like to die of, aids or cancer?" either way its a slow miserable death.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

While I doubt it will get the votes, a 2/3 ratification vote will be a call to arms.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Absolutely none of my business of course, but I sometimes wonder whose side Kerry is on.
Listing all the weapon systems that Kerry tried his best to shut down sounds like an auctioneer selling off national security!










The B-1 bomber, that Senator Kerry opposed, dropped 40 percent of the bombs in the first six months of Operation Enduring Freedom.
The B-2 bomber, that Senator Kerry opposed, delivered air strikes against the Taliban in Afghanistan and Hussein's command post in Iraq.
The F-14A Tomcats, that Senator Kerry opposed, shot down Khadifi's Libyan MIGs over the Gulf of Sidra. The modernized F-14D, that Senator Kerry opposed, delivered missile strikes against Tora Bora.
The Apache helicopter, that Senator Kerry opposed, took out those Republican Guard tanks in Kuwait in the Gulf War. 
The F-15 Eagles, that Senator Kerry opposed, flew cover over the American homeland after 9/11.
Kerry opposed the Patriot Missile that shot down Saddam Hussein's Scud missiles over Israel; 
Kerry was against the Aegis air-defense cruiser; 
Kerry was against the Strategic Defense Initiative; 
Kerry was against against the Trident missile..
The Case Against John Kerry | Right Wing News

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

PS- Britain has always had its share of reds under the bed, notoriously Denis Healey who cancelled the TSR programme, it could have flown undetected to Moscow so of course he wasn't having that!

_WIKI- "Healey joined the Communist Party in 1937.
When Labour won the 1964 election Healey served as Secretary of State for Defence, cancelling the TSR-2 aircraft"
Denis Healey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Absolutely none of my business of course, but I sometimes wonder whose side Kerry is on.
> Listing all the weapon systems that Kerry tried his best to shut down sounds like an auctioneer selling off national security!
> 
> 
> ...


What we need to understand from Obama, and Kerry is the world to them is not a threat. We are the threat! Now my local sheriffs department are go old boys like me. But that will not be who comes for your firearms. Neither will the miltiary, that is why Obama is want to scale it back. It will be the secret police, and yes we have one.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I can't think of any politician I would vote for these day. It is like is has always been, the better of the two evils?? Personally, I am about ready for something drastic to happen!! What I wouldn't give for about 500 drunk ******** with terminal cancer and a hell of a plan!! I could think of several politicians,media personnel and others that MIGHT make a difference.. That is all I am goin to say.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

With the way this country has changed int he past 20 years. We are SO ****ed to think how things will be after the next 20-30 years!!! The Constitution will be null and void int he year 2030 as far as I'm concerned unless something changes!! Republican or Democrat doesn't really matter. Look at the past 30 years and then disagree with me.. If you do, you are blind..


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Personally my choice has been to change affiliation so I can try to get a conservative in the race.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Those "stupid people" over there in that other country, that rioted their asses off, just showed us how to do it. 
Little by little, one by one, they will pick us apart, dissarm, infiltrate, and KILL ANYONE that defies. They will pay your neighbor to snitch about what you have. 
When will we start to fight? You bet your sweet ass, they already consider this a fight. They will not be happy until we are completely unarmed tax paying robots. 
Its sad, we are all just "waiting" for something to happen. What if our forefathers sat on their asses, and waited. SHIT, I feel like an old fool, standing on the street corner, with a placard that says "THE END IS HERE".
I am ****ING ASHAMED OF MYSELF. I can only speak for me, but Im ashamed.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> We all need to watch what is going to happen in Connecticut. Less than 10% (estimated) of "assault weapon" owners sheepled on down to the local police department to register their guns and magazines. Officials are beginning to bluster and get threatening. This very may well be the spark.
> Liberal politicians, and liberals in general, need to remember history. The opening shots of the American Revolution were fired over gun control, when the Redcoats marched out of Boston to confiscate Patriot arms and powder.


I find it interesting that NY has not released any information regarding the numbers of registered "Assault Weapons" since the unSAFE act went into effect. Wonder if maybe they're not willing to admit that people are not complying with the law.

You may very well be right Connecticut may very well be where it starts, I guess it depends on whether or not those that wouldn't comply are also willing to fight. They need our support that's for sure, they need to know they are not alone in this battle.

As for the UN Arms Treaty, let them come try and take them. I very much doubt they have the nerve to even try.

-Infidel


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I do not believe that Americans will revolt. I think they will get on the cattle cars to the concentration camp first. It will be interesting to see what happens the next election. I expect it to get worse. The odds are now in there favor. The conservative working class has been run over by the liberal leaches.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

alterego said:


> I do not believe that Americans will revolt. I think they will get on the cattle cars to the concentration camp first. It will be interesting to see what happens the next election. I expect it to get worse. The odds are now in there favor. The conservative working class has been run over by the liberal leaches.


I agree they will get on the cars.. All someone has to say is"Hey, if you get in this car. You're IPhone will work again and the internet will be there when you get off". The majority of the dipshits will be more than happy to go along with things just for those reasons alone!! The American public are the dumbest people on earth!!!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Incidentally last year Obama sent Kerry to sign a deal with Iran to allow them to go on building their nuke reactors!
That should certainly bring Armageddon one step closer because I can foresee Iran secretly handing out nuke bomb-making material around the muslim world.
So the next generation of suicide bombers will be toting backpack nukes instead of conventional high explosive.
Israel will be hit first, then it'll be America's turn, for example a dozen suicide bombers could be sent ashore from a sub with backpack nukes to wipe out every US city centre on the eastern seaboard.
Hell they needn't even suicide themselves, they could simply set the things on a timer then get out of town before they go off.
Nice going Obama/Kerry!

PS- it's not a new idea-
_"Does America realize the meaning of every Iraqi becoming a missile that can cross to countries and cities?"- Saddam Hussein, September 29, 1994 _

_"Hostility toward America is a religious duty, and we hope to be rewarded for it by Allah. I am confident that Muslims will be able to end the legend of the so-called superpower that is America"- Osama Bin Laden to Time Magazine _

Responding to the question "are you trying to acquire chemical and nuclear weapons?"-
_"Acquiring weapons for the defense of Muslims is a religious duty. If I have indeed acquired these weapons, then I thank God for enabling me to do so. And if I seek to acquire these weapons, I am carrying out a duty. It would be a sin for Muslims not to try to possess the weapons that would prevent the infidels from inflicting harm on Muslims."- Bin Laden to Time Magazine Dec 1998_


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

alterego said:


> I do not believe that Americans will revolt. I think they will get on the cattle cars to the concentration camp first. It will be interesting to see what happens the next election. I expect it to get worse. The odds are now in there favor. The conservative working class has been run over by the liberal leaches.


All it will take is for conservatives to refuse to vote. That is exactly why we have the Obamanation instead of Romney.
The Democrats put aside differences of opinion and unite behind their party's cantidate.
The Republican factions fight among themselves, and then like spoiled children who don't get their way take their ball and go home. And then bitch and whine when the socialists take over.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It doesn't matter who is in the oval office. What matters is the house and senate. The president can do anything he wants but it gets funded by the congress.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> All it will take is for conservatives to refuse to vote. That is exactly why we have the Obamanation instead of Romney.
> The Democrats put aside differences of opinion and unite behind their party's cantidate.
> The Republican factions fight among themselves, and then like spoiled children who don't get their way take their ball and go home. And then bitch and whine when the socialists take over.


The democrats will win because conservatives will either not vote or vote dem because someone is not conservative enough.

Ya gotta give the left one thing, they stand behind their person no matter what. Conservatives demand full perfection or forget it. Nothing else is acceptable. VA governors race was the latest proof of that.

Yeah Hillary! Our next president.



PaulS said:


> It doesn't matter who is in the oval office. What matters is the house and senate. The president can do anything he wants but it gets funded by the congress.


The treaty will sit there for as long as it takes. When the congress is controlled again by the democrats and the treaty is signed, we will be under UN control. Kiss the constitution goodbye. This won't be that hard because There will be no one conservative enough to vote for. Many will either stay home or vote 3rd party. The democrats win and we lose. Welcome the UN to the White House, the ceremony to archive the constitution will begin soon.

Ok, maybe we gain blue targets.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

PaulS said:


> It doesn't matter who is in the oval office. What matters is the house and senate. The president can do anything he wants but it gets funded by the congress.


I've got to disagree, Paul. Look at Obama. Just one example would be the 5,000 new regulations just in the month of January. 
The regulatory agencies such as EPA, DOT, etc can make life very difficult for the average American.
We need a non-activist president who would rein in federal government on all levels


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I've got to disagree, Paul. Look at Obama. Just one example would be the 5,000 new regulations just in the month of January.
> The regulatory agencies such as EPA, DOT, etc can make life very difficult for the average American.
> *We need a non-activist president who would rein in federal government on all levels*


Sorry to disagree here RPD but have you ever seen a politician roll back regulations?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Sorry to disagree here RPD but have you ever seen a politician roll back regulations?


Just one - he is a Libertarian "who is unelectable" according to both of the top parties.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Just one - he is a Libertarian "who is unelectable" according to both of the top parties.


That's my point. There is no elected official who is willing to do it.

But, for the sake of argument, let's say your guy gets elected. Do you really think he would be able to abolish established regulations? Somehow I doubt it. Other career politicians would not allow it. They would loose too much money.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It would have to be a joint effort by the president and congress to get rid of the laws and organizations that are unconstitutional.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

PaulS said:


> It would have to be a joint effort by the president and congress to get rid of the laws and organizations that are unconstitutional.


Yes it would. Do you see that happening?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If we all voted Libertarian? YES!


----------

